# [réseau] partage de connexion

## Zoboulo

Bonjour,

J'ai chez moi un pc fixe connecté à internet (en RJ45) qui dispose d'une carte wifi interne (pci); et un ordinateur portable avec une carte wifi. J'aimerai que le portable puisse accéder à internet via le wifi en partageant la connexion du fixe. Mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée de comment on fait ça.

Pour l'instant, j'ai installé les bons drivers pour toutes les interfaces. J'ai donc :

* eth0 et ath0 sur le fixe

* wlan0 sur le portable

Si quelqu'un a des idées pour la suite ou de la doc, je suis preneur !

----------

## razer

Dûr de faire rapide, et je n'ai pas vraiment de temps pour détailler

Saches simplement qu'avec le wifi, soit tu as un AP (access point) de type routeur ou box wifi, soit tu dois configurer ton PC fixe pour faire AP. Or, à ma connaissance, seules les cartes basées sur un chipset atheros le permettent, pour les ralink il y a quelques mois c'était pas au point, pour les trucs via ndiswrapper tu oublies.

Seconde solution : configurer ton wifi en mode bridge, ce qui n'est pas génial à faire

Une fois que tu auras un lien wifi entre tes 2 PCs, le web regorge de sites traitant du partage de connexion : le mot clé est masquerading

----------

## Zoboulo

Pardon pour le déterrage de topic   :Confused:  mais je galère un peu avec ce partage de connexion :

Comme l'a dit Razer, ma carte wifi étant une ralink, elle ne peut pas être utilisée en mode master. Je la passe donc en mode ad-hoc.

Donc j'ai un réseau ad-hoc entre le fixe et le portable, ils peuvent se pinguer, et le fixe est également connecté à internet via eth0. Jusque là pas de problème.

Pour le partage de connexion proprement dit, la j'ai du mal :

J'ai d'abord tenté le "bridging" sur le fixe, en créant un pont entre le ethernet et le wifi. Mais si je comprend bien dans ce cas le pc fixe ne peut plus accéder à internet ? Dans ce cas c'est une mauvaise solution

J'ai cherché de la doc sur le "masquerading" : si je comprend bien il s'agit de créer un NAT en utilisant iptables ? Il n'existe vraiment rien de plus simple ?

----------

## truc

Si tes deux pc se ping entre eux alors que le pc A a toujours internet, il ne te reste plus grand chose à faire,

Configure le pc B avec comme route par défaut le PCA, tu lui mets des DNS kivont bien, et sur pcA tu fais

```
sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
```

Disons que c'est ce que tu as:

```
Internet  -------  IPA {PCA} IPC ------[WIFI]------IPB {PCB}
```

puis, supposons que l'IPA au niveau de ton PCA soit fixe, tu peux faire du SNAT au lieu de MASQUERADE, mais c'est vraiment la même idée:

```
iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -s IPB ! -d IPC -j SNAT --to-source IPA
```

Bon, normalement, je n'ai rien oublié, mais bon, tu vas nous confirmer?

----------

## Zoboulo

Merci pour ta réponse !

Apparament j'ai raconté n'importe quoi dans mon précédent poste, il est tout à fait possible de partager la connexion avec un bridge : sur le fixe je créer un bridge br0 qui contient eth0 et wlan0, et je fait un dhcp sur le br0, sur le portable je fait un dhcp sur le wlan0, et tout marche. Donc pas besoins de iptables.

Il y a juste le fait de ne pas pouvoir utiliser le mode "master" avec le driver ralink du noyau qui m'embête un peu. Quelqu'un a déja réussi ? (j'ai une carte pci Dlink DWA 510).

----------

## Poussin

Honnêtement, perso, je préfère utiliser iptable et faire du NAT! Ca m'étonne même que le mode Bridge fonctionne (en fait il faut voir comment est configurée ton acces internet/routeur/box/queSaisJe... ) mais je suis à peu pres certain qu'il y a moyen de faire bcp plus propre

Pour la carte wifi -> c'est la misère. C'est vrai que ce serait le bonheur de pouvoir configurer les cartes en AP sous linux... Perso j'en suis réduit à connecter un AP linksys (juste AP, pas routeur) sur un switch connecte a la seconde carte réseau de mon serveur/routeur

----------

## Zoboulo

Bon, le coup du bridge, ça marche une fois sur deux : hier ça marchait, aujourd'hui j'arrive à obtenir une ip de ma box depuis le laptop mais plus rien ensuite (même pas de ping).

Donc puisque vous me dites que c'est plus propre avec iptables, je vais essayer ça.

Donc je vais activer iptables dans mon kernel, lire le manuel, et je reviens dans une dizaine d'heures   :Wink: 

Sinon est-il possible de faire une conf qui permettra le branchement "à chaud" du portable ? De connecter plusieurs portables ? Ce que j'aimais bien avec le bridge, c'est que ça faisait vraiment "hub logiciel".

Edit : En fait c'est pas que mon bridge marche une fois sur deux, c'est qu'il marche que quand la connexion wifi n'est pas sécurisée ! Si je met une clé WEP ou WPA, je peux "pinger" mais pas "bridger" (ou partiellement : j'obtiens bien une ip de la box, mais je ne peux rien faire après). Étrange !

----------

## Zoboulo

Ok, du nouveau : 

1) Pour la connexion wifi entre le fixe et le portable, je suis parti en considérant que ma carte ne supporte pas le mode master parcequ'un "ifconfig wlan0 down && iwonfig wlan0 mode master" ne marche pas. En fait c'est les wireless-tools qui sont tous pourris, hostapd arrive à passer ma carte en mode master. Je crée donc un point d'accès sécurisé sur mon fixe avec hostapd.

2) Le "bridge" marche maintenant très bien, j'ai toujours la connexion internet sur le fixe et je peux connecter des portables "à chaud" sur mon point d'accès. Seul problème : J'ai l'impression que ça ralenti pas mal la connexion même s'il y a personne connecté sur l'AP. De temps en temps je "perd" la connexion.

Donc je vais tester la méthode iptables pour voir si c'est plus rapide.

Edit : le coup du "de temps en temps je perd la connexion", c'était un pb DNS du FAI   :Laughing: 

Donc mon bridge fonctionne niquel, vitesse tout à fait raisonnable (c'est limité par ma connecion ADSL pourrie, pas par le lien wifi).

Il y a juste un truc qui manque, c'est que quand un cable est branché sur le eth0, j'aimerais que le dhcpcd se lance sur le br0. Quelqu'un sait comment faire ça ?

----------

